# Cigar Box Guitar



## EBorraga (Apr 1, 2011)

Been reading up on these for a while. So after much deliberation I just ordered some electronics to make my own Cigar Box Guitar. I'll try to take some pics during construction. I figured if Chuck could make his own Stratacaster, I should be able to make a CBG:biggrin:.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Apr 1, 2011)

That sounds like a cool project.I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## bitshird (Apr 1, 2011)

Bo diddly Bo Diddly where you been ---Round the world an I'm gone again! Cool Ernie. sounds like fun


----------



## Rolland (Apr 1, 2011)

Antique Roadshow had one on a while back, don't remember just how much but it was not cheap. Looked pretty interesting, just don't want to smoke all those cigars to get the box:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 1, 2011)

That's right Ernie. If I can build ANYTHING, you can build a boxie guitfiddle:biggrin: Except, mine was actually a Telecaster. Strat is next. Have fun friend.:wink:


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 1, 2011)

If you need any help you can get at Cigarboxnation.com.  I have built several guitars, Ukuleles and a strumstick.  Great fun, just wish I could play.  Be advised, if you get into it, make room for storing your collection of cigar boxes!

Couple of my Ukuleles


----------



## el_d (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice......

I've been wanting to make one also after I saw Pauls. Just haven't gotten around to doing it yet. I'm waiting for my sons to show some interest in them.


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 1, 2011)

I found cigarboxnation about a month ago. I also have a really nice guitar shop up the road that I made 10 pens for. He's gonna help me get this baby Electrified!!!!!!! Not sure about learning to play it though. I can play the guitar reasonably good, so hopefully it's kinds close to it. It's gonna be a 3 string guitar so we'll see. I'll try and take some pics as I go. Gonna start making it this week.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 1, 2011)

A three string, electric, cigarbox guitar, WOW! Could you add a second neck, too?!


----------



## LeeR (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spalt Guitars*

Check this website out.  I was looking up "spalted" and found this site by accident.  Totally outrageous designs and craftsmanship.

http://www.spaltinstruments.com/


----------



## MrWright (Apr 26, 2011)

Ernie.. I wrote a book on "How to make a cigar box guitar"  My son sells the book and also kits and parts for the cigar box guitar.  I have made about 20 of these already, including a bass.  They are all electrical and can be played acoustic as well.  If you are interested e-mail him.   www.dbwright2.yahoo.com   Frank


----------



## hewunch (Apr 26, 2011)

LeeR said:


> Check this website out.  I was looking up "spalted" and found this site by accident.  Totally outrageous designs and craftsmanship.
> 
> http://www.spaltinstruments.com/



HOLY COW!  That is some amazing stuff!


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 26, 2011)

*Smokin'*

Boy, what you been havin' wrapped up in those cigars when you wuz Smokin that box empty?


----------



## Dana Fish (Apr 26, 2011)

Please keep us posted. A step by step pictorial would be awesome.


----------



## Andrewsignore (Apr 26, 2011)

sounds like a cool idea


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 27, 2011)

MrWright said:


> Ernie.. I wrote a book on "How to make a cigar box guitar" My son sells the book and also kits and parts for the cigar box guitar. I have made about 20 of these already, including a bass. They are all electrical and can be played acoustic as well. If you are interested e-mail him. www.dbwright2.yahoo.com Frank


 
I'll definetly send him an email. I've ran into a couple small problems trying to get this thing built. Just haven't had enough time to really work them out due to work and some severe flooding here. 

And yes i've been taking pics as I go. I'll post them as soon as I finish this darn thing. Hopefully in the next week.


----------



## marter1229 (Apr 27, 2011)

OMG another vortex!


----------



## Dana Fish (Apr 27, 2011)

What is the start up cost to build and assemble a basic 3 string from scratch?


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree with a vortex. It seems every type of hobby is a money vortex. But this seems like a fairly inexpensive vortex compared to pens:biggrin:.


----------

